# *sigh* Oh, Alice...



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

...you are bound to give me a heart attack one day, little girl. *sigh*


Yup, it's story time again!  Here goes!

The girls ate dinner at around 7:30pm. Afterwards, they all went their separate ways, and I went back to watching TV with my boyfriend. After about 45 minutes, I went out to the kitchen for a drink, and stopped to pet each cat along the way (like I always do)...but I couldn't find Alice. So I started doing a quick look around...not on the counter, the table, the cat tree, around the computers, not in the bathroom, not locked in the bedroom, not under the armchairs... Then I shook a treat bag, but no Alice...and thats very odd.

So I started looking a little closer, and began calling out her name. My boyfriend joined in the search for her then too. I kept calling her name, and every so often I'd hear her cry out, and I kept thinking that she must be hurt or stuck somewhere...problem was, she'd meow once and then stop, so it was really hard to locate her by sound. My only consolation was that neither of us had gone outside after we got home from work, so I knew she couldn't be out there...plus she was meowing _in _the house (of course I checked outside anyways, because I'm paranoid like that...). Anyways, we searched everywhere...and I mean it. Cardboard boxes, closets, cupboards, trash cans, inside _and _behind the refrigerator, the dishwasher... 

And *still *no Alice. At that point, I was starting to freak out a bit, because I knew she was around, but there's only so many places to look in a small apartment.

So I started going back over everything again. We were over an *hour *into our search, and I went back into the kitchen and started pulling open cupboards, and then I heard her again, and I could tell she was extremely close. So on a whim, I started pulling open the kitchen drawers. I opened the bottom drawer, where we keep our foil, baggies, and cling wrap...and there she was all squished in the drawer and very frantic to get out!! I slowly opened the drawer, so as not to hurt her, and gently lifted her out. I cuddled her up a bit, and checked her over to make sure she hadn't hurt herself at all (she's fine ). I inspected the drawer and it turns out there's like a 3.5 inch opening that allows access to the drawers and cupboards, and runs along the underside of the counter near the floor. It's a tight fit, but it's the only idea I can come up with as to how she got in there. :?

For about 20 minutes afterwards, Alice treated me like her savior...rubbing on me, talking to me, purring, licking, following right on my heels. It was quite cute actually, like she was thanking me for rescuing her. XD


As a side note, while I was searching for Alice I wasn't watching where I was going, and I kicked the cats wooden toy box. The fourth toe on my right foot is now totally swollen, a little bruised, and very painful. I know it isn't broken because I can move it and walk on it, but I did a bang-up job, and wouldn't be surprised if it's sprained or something. Really looking forwards to being on my feet for 8+ hours at work tomorrow.  At least Alice is safe.


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh wow! Cats get into the darndest places sometimes. Once Cody got into the couch because there was a hole at the bottom...he thought we were playing a game with him though when we were trying to coax him out.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

LOL!! Poor little Alice. 

"That mean old drawer reached out and SWALLOWED me whole! Thank goodness you came along Mom, I coulda DIED in there!"


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

LOL! Cats are so ridiculous sometimes. Hope your toe feels better soon.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

That would've been really scary:? Last December, I heard like this banging sound on the familyroom wall(laundry is next to familyroom) and heard dramatic meowing. Looked in the laundry, thought to look behind washing machine but I thought 'He wouldn't be there, would he?' and so I decided to look behind there and there was his little scared face, looking at me, meowing So I lifted him out, took abit of work though but eventually got him PHEWWW! It's amazing what they get into!


----------



## mel2mdl (May 30, 2008)

My mom's cat - used to be mine - does that too! He's been stuck in various kitchen drawers all the time. He loves to open all the drawers and then leave them open. My dad will close them when he comes in, so a couple of times, Phoenix has been caught in one - once for the whole night!

I don't know if it is just Phoenix, or if all Bengals are the same, but he is NOT very graceful. Once, he jumped from the counter to the top of the refrigerator, slipped across the top, and fell behind it. He was well and truly stuck. My mom could not figure out where he was, nor could my dad. Finally my niece said the cat is behind the fridge. They had to pull the whole thing out to let Phoenix get out. He doesn't get up there very often now.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Cats really put themselves in strange situations sometimes don't they! Making us worry like that.  Alice can open the cupboards by herself, but not the drawers, so I can only think that that 3.5 inch gap is the reason (we're covering it up, so no more kitty's getting up in there anymore).

Thanks for the well wishes for my toe, Becky.  It's seriously messed up. It's black and blue and all swollen. My nickname at work today was "The Gimp" because I could barely walk, lol. XD


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

I was a customer service tech for a modular kitchen cabinet distributor.
We had a homeowner with an angled kitchen, straight run, 45degree wall, straight run.
Where the cabinets meet at an angle there filler strips which cover the dead air space but at the toe kick there an opening underneath and their kitten got in there and didn't want to come out, they couldn't figure how to get to him.
They called the builder, the housing track was still under construction and they called us.
By the time I got the kitten had come out so I didn't have to take things apart but I did install some cover so he couldn't get in there again.


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

i am fearful of the day the kittens will learn how to open cupboards. cody just discovered his amazing capabilities of jumping onto the bathroom counter and climbing his way to the top shelves in our closet last night.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Time Bandit said:


> Thanks for the well wishes for my toe, Becky.  It's seriously messed up. It's black and blue and all swollen. My nickname at work today was "The Gimp" because I could barely walk, lol. XD


Maybe you will get some time off. :kittyturn


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> Maybe you will get some time off. :kittyturn



Oh I wish! But it will never happen...a gimp toe isn't enough to get outta my job. Catering is serious business. 

I do have off work tomorrow though, so I can stay off it for a day at least.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Boo!! Well hopefully all you will need is another day to recover.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> Boo!! Well hopefully all you will need is another day to recover.


Gee, I hope so. I never knew how important my toes really were until I couldn't use one of 'em.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

On a slightly funny note, my boyfriend was cooking in the kitchen earlier, and Alice was with him. He opened the drawer with the foil, baggies, and cling wrap (yes the very same one Alice got herself wedged in), and she *ran *like heck out of the kitchen and hid under the TV stand. I think she's learned her lesson about exploring crawl spaces. :roll:


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Awwww, at least she won't do it again.


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

Time Bandit said:


> On a slightly funny note, my boyfriend was cooking in the kitchen earlier, and Alice was with him. He opened the drawer with the foil, baggies, and cling wrap (yes the very same one Alice got herself wedged in), and she *ran *like heck out of the kitchen and hid under the TV stand. I think she's learned her lesson about exploring crawl spaces. :roll:



oh goodness this made me giggle. The cats stopped to stare at me like i was nuts.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

its.alice said:


> oh goodness this made me giggle. The cats stopped to stare at me like i was nuts.


Haha!  Maybe this will make you laugh even more...

This morning after breakfast, Alice was batting at the offending drawer with her paw. She didn't go near the crawl space, or try to open the drawer, she just hit it a few times, gave it a good stare-down, and stalked off! I just burst out laughing...and unintentionally woke up my boyfriend in the process. XD Man, I love cats...such entertainment, even when they aren't trying to be.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

You should build her one of these: DIY Inspiration: Designer Drawers for Kitty|moderncat :: cat products, cat toys, cat furniture, and more…all with modern style


----------



## Luxxa (Apr 7, 2011)

Time Bandit said:


> Haha!  Maybe this will make you laugh even more...
> 
> This morning after breakfast, Alice was batting at the offending drawer with her paw. She didn't go near the crawl space, or try to open the drawer, she just hit it a few times, gave it a good stare-down, and stalked off! I just burst out laughing...and unintentionally woke up my boyfriend in the process. XD Man, I love cats...such entertainment, even when they aren't trying to be.


Oh how I love a good paw batting.

As ineffective as it may appear to us humans, cats continue to believe it's the only successful way to deal with mildly threatening objects. 
They have conviction, and I can appreciate that.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

MowMow said:


> You should build her one of these: DIY Inspiration: Designer Drawers for Kitty|moderncat :: cat products, cat toys, cat furniture, and more…all with modern style


Woa.. I need a nail gun fast... i so want to build this.. that and a suitcase catbed..


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

MowMow said:


> You should build her one of these: DIY Inspiration: Designer Drawers for Kitty|moderncat :: cat products, cat toys, cat furniture, and more…all with modern style


That is really cool.  But I think Alice's drawer adventuring days are over...she hasn't even been messing with the cupboards lately, and that was like a daily occurrence to go exploring in those.


----------



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

It must have been so funny to see her batting at the drawer!!! 

Cats really do silly things sometimes!


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

Woo poor Alice! I can just imagine her reaction to being stuck in there.

I love her little face. So expressive and so sweet!


----------

